# Wish Me Luck!



## PeppersPetHuman (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey everybody,
I am testing for my Black belt on Saturday. Does anyone have any tips? I'm super nervous!
Kamsahimnida,
Anna


----------



## grydth (Feb 19, 2007)

Believe in yourself and in your instructors' efforts in preparing you for this day...... then go out and give it everything you've got. Best wishes.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 19, 2007)

grydth said:


> Believe in yourself and in your instructors' efforts in preparing you for this day...... then go out and give it everything you've got. Best wishes.


Ditto.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 19, 2007)

Relax as much as possible and enjoy the day - remember, you are demonstrating that you already _are_ a black belt - not asking someone to decide if you should be one or not.


----------



## exile (Feb 19, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Relax as much as possible and enjoy the day - remember, you are demonstrating that you already _are_ a black belt - not asking someone to decide if you should be one or not.



Very well put, Kacey... that's the way it _should_ be, if the instructor has been keeping proper tabs on her/his students' progress.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 19, 2007)

Just remember that when you get to BB, you get to start over.  I thought about that a lot and it actually made things easier.  It's the whole yin and yang of the thing...it's meaningful and it isn't.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 19, 2007)

Remember to answer loudly, ki hap loudly, and do every technique as if it were the one that would decide whether or not you passed.

My instructor told me that it used to be that tests consisted of the master asking you to perform *one* technique, of his choosing, which would determine whether or not you were promoted. That, of course, made you practice everything. Good habit, I guess. 

Good luck, and TANG SOO!


----------



## g-bells (Feb 19, 2007)

best of luck

gary


----------



## matt.m (Feb 20, 2007)

In the Marines we followed the golden rule of B.R.A.S.S. when shooting.  I have applied it in competition to include belt tests.

It stands for Breath, Relax, Aim, Stop, Squeeze.  To transfer this would be to breath, relax, focus your energy, pause, then prove why you are there.

I know belt tests are good at making someone a bundle of nerves.  Just focus and your skill will take care of the rest man.

Next time we hear from you, we will be hearing about you passing.  So for the record I am extending a congratulations to you early.


----------



## Brad Dunne (Feb 20, 2007)

We already know what's going to happen sooooooooooooooooooooo
:highfive: artyon:


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck!  Like everyone has said, just remember, your instructor already knows how good you are, you just have to go out there and show them one more time.  This is just a one day snapshot of years worth of training and work.


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2007)

grydth said:


> Believe in yourself and in your instructors' efforts in preparing you for this day...... then go out and give it everything you've got. Best wishes.


 


QUI-GON said:


> Ditto.


 
What they said..The* BEST* of luck to you...


----------



## Ninjamom (Feb 20, 2007)

> Believe in yourself and in your instructors' efforts in preparing you for this day...... then go out and give it everything you've got. Best wishes.


 


> Ditto.


Yeah!!!!!!!

Remember you have already been tested on everything that will be on your blackbelt test (each belt up until this point, you were tested on material at that level).  This means you KNOW the material.  ALL the rest is mental: your attitude in pulling it all together for one last endurance test.

You should have confidence in yourself.  We have confidence in you.  Your Instructor has confidence in you (otherwise he never would have given you the testing form).  Just start, and don't stop.


----------



## zDom (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck!

Be prepared for a memorable day


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 20, 2007)

No luck here go out and do what you was trained to do and it will be over before you know it, also take plenty of pictures for us and you so you can have it documented.


----------



## crushing (Feb 20, 2007)

You know it, relax and have fun with it.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

PeppersPetHuman said:


> Hey everybody,
> I am testing for my Black belt on Saturday. Does anyone have any tips? I'm super nervous!
> Kamsahimnida,
> Anna


 
Just remember, your instructor wouldn't put you up for a test if you were not ready for it.  I have the 3 do's for testing.  Just do these and you'll pass:

1. Do what you are told.
2. Do your best.
3. Do not give up

You have the skill otherwise you wouldn't be testing...just breath and chill out.  You'll do great.  I'll wish you good luck, but you don't need it.  Luck has nothing to do with passing a test...skill does.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news about your test!  Best of luck! artyon:


----------



## wade (Feb 21, 2007)

JACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, every one is laughing and thinking what a retard I am.........................................

Well, let me tell you. When you have a BB that is coming  into to test for 5th Dan and they look at you and the light goes off and you know there is no one home, trust me, jack will help you relaxe and get the job done.


----------



## zDom (Feb 21, 2007)

I only wish luck for those testing in that I wish for them no mishaps, injuries or illnesses to stop them from arriving at the test ready to perform to the best of their ability.


----------



## mjd (Feb 22, 2007)

Good Luck, I know how you feel, I am testing for 3rd Dan in 2 months


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey MJD, good luck to you too!


----------



## PeppersPetHuman (Feb 24, 2007)

I passed!!!!!!!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 24, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!!
:drinkbeer  :wavey: :cheers:  :highfive: :drinky: :high5: artyon:
​


----------



## exile (Feb 24, 2007)

PeppersPetHuman said:


> I passed!!!!!!!



Arahhhhhhht!!!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 24, 2007)

Let us know how it went...


----------



## grydth (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent! Make sure to thank _everyone_ who supported you - family, teachers, friends....

You will always be able to draw on this day during rough times in the future as a source of strength and self confidence. 

Take it from somebody 3 times your age - NOW you will begin to learn the really cool stuff!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice. They didn't even let us know if we passed our cho dan test until a couple months after we took it. Cool that you found out right then. Congratulations, sir, and Tang Soo!


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!  I'm glad you made it...now, the question is, how did you celebrate?


----------

